# Hoyt Maxxis Reviews



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone shot this bow? How does it compare to the Alpha Max.


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

Why don't you go to your dealer and shoot one?


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*good idea*

So busy hunting have not had time. Also like to see what others have to say. Have you gotten a deer yet?


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*way better*

the bow draws alot smoother than last years model. Didn't buy mine yet but, have one on order for the wife in the 35 going to be a sick all around bow. but if only Hoyt could ketch up and get it here


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

zip tie factor prevented me from shooting it, the place was swamped and didn't feel like waiting around for half of forever to fling a couple.


----------

